# When did late postwar tanks start bringing 400 ?!?!?



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 2, 2017)

That's prewar 40 41 tank money... someone sniffing the glue when it comes to prices... way above retail ... 
sorta like the 37 frame for 1000......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Aug 2, 2017)

Victims of our own success in spreading the joy of old bicycles I guess? Supply and Demand is to blame, doesn't effect me any I'm more of a stripped down klunker fan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 2, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> Victims of our own success in spreading the joy of old bicycles I guess? Supply and Demand is to blame, doesn't effect me any I'm more of a stripped down klunker fan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I was being more of a smart a$$ then actually asking a serious question...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 2, 2017)

Beats the alternative. Sold a mint,1941 only canti Autocycle tank to a buddy of mine for 550. 1 year only color.










Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 2, 2017)

keith kodish said:


> Beats the alternative. Sold a mint,1941 only canti Autocycle tank to a buddy of mine for 550. 1 year only color.View attachment 654402View attachment 654403View attachment 654404View attachment 654405
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk




I'm taking straight bar tanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 2, 2017)

keith kodish said:


> Beats the alternative. Sold a mint,1941 only canti Autocycle tank to a buddy of mine for 550. 1 year only color.View attachment 654402View attachment 654403View attachment 654404View attachment 654405
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk




The one like above with the hole for the horn can also be found on early 46 bikes. The 41 "only" tank was also found on 42s and is the super deluxe style with switch... but yeah color wise 41


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Aug 2, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> That's prewar 40 41 tank money... someone sniffing the glue when it comes to prices... way above retail ...
> sorta like the 37 frame for 1000......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Every good joke or SA remark has some truth in it, you're brilliant and don't even realize it! I did respond to a post once from a guy who listed an occupation as "Classic Bikes " and he was wondering what the chain ring looked like for a Monark?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 2, 2017)

Yeah,some weird one year only blue. Person that bought it couldn't drag the $'s out fast enough.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 2, 2017)

Sold a 41 Super Deluxe tank not too long ago,too.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 2, 2017)

sold this 24 inch for $500 a couple years ago


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 2, 2017)

I bought a NOS STRAIGHTBAR tank for 150 bucks and a nice used one for 160 about 6 months ago.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 2, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> I bought a NOS STRAIGHTBAR tank for 150 bucks and a nice used one for 160 about 6 months ago.




Want to double your money?


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 2, 2017)

Tim the Skid said:


> Want to double your money?



Already sold the NOS tank and using the other.if I only knew.


----------



## schwinnja (Aug 3, 2017)

Musta mist it Jason.
Kin yu post da linc?




Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> That's prewar 40 41 tank money... someone sniffing the glue when it comes to prices... way above retail ...
> sorta like the 37 frame for 1000......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 3, 2017)

schwinnja said:


> Musta mist it Jason.
> Kin yu post da linc?



It is about supply and demand- the attention the piece receives when posted, " The WOWS", overall condition of the item and how patient you are- and how much you are willing to spend to complete your project today. I know these parts are very hard to find but sometimes. I think the Guy who owns it just says to himself, 'What`s the biggest number I can think of ", while looking up at the sky. "I`ll ask twice as much as the last one sold for." In most instances he`s just bragging about what he`s got- and even when he does sell something, he thinks "I should have asked for more..." It`s Greed- Boys and Girls. Only the High End SUPER CORRECT BIKES can justify those prices for single pieces, and sometimes not even then. But you`re right, the prices for parts on the Mid-Range bikes is getting out of hand, for the same reasons. So, don`t pay it- PASS- another one will come along. Patience. It`s been my experience many times after paying more for something than it was really worth that almost the next week - you`ll find another one- for a fraction of that. And then you kick yourself ...And as said many times before in the forum- don`t start with a frame unless you`re making a Roadster---save your money and buy a whole original bike--it`s cheaper in the long run...and there`s plenty of them out there.--------Cowboy


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Aug 3, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> I bought a NOS STRAIGHTBAR tank for 150 bucks and a nice used one for 160 about 6 months ago.



I need you watching out for me!


----------



## abe lugo (Aug 3, 2017)

NOT supply and demand, just new and impatient builders and collectors, especially for Schwinn parts. They made made millions of these, really.... its just a waiting game on most all parts in any color for those.  You can probably buy a whole correct color bike in original paint for the same price a year from the now or at least when the fad is over. Nothing like being the Ford of bicycles.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 3, 2017)

abe lugo said:


> NOT supply and demand, just new and impatient builders and collectors, especially for Schwinn parts. They made made millions of these, really.... its just a waiting game on most all parts in any color for those.  You can probably buy a whole correct color bike in original paint for the same price a year from the now or at least when the fad is over. Nothing like being the Ford of bicycles.



Or Chevy


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 3, 2017)

I think Jason(obi) is just upset he doesn't have one to sell


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 3, 2017)

abe lugo said:


> NOT supply and demand, just new and impatient builders and collectors, especially for Schwinn parts. They made made millions of these, really.... its just a waiting game on most all parts in any color for those.  You can probably buy a whole correct color bike in original paint for the same price a year from the now or at least when the fad is over. Nothing like being the Ford of bicycles.



There`s a lot of work involved to find those pieces...and other ways to find them. You can`t just tap into the Forum every night or Zebay , and hope somebody didn`t beat you to it or just go to bed disgusted because it wasn`t there.
The Forum here looking for stuff is good - but watch those posts and contact other members who work on similar bikes, make friends- do some trading- help them out with something they need and then they`ll help you back. Everything here shouldn`t be about the money. Give until it hurts a little... They`ll be looking out for you in their travels . I gave a friend an Autocycle Tank one time - took it off a Complete Bike. It`s just stuff...His friendship was worth more than money. Also, in your area- wherever you are, there are other Bike collectors- and each one has a jewel in his collection. Find them, they`re everywhere. One Bike in a barn, or a whole collection. Find those guys that haul scrap metal or clean out houses and barns- tell them what you`re looking for. One brought me a complete but faded RADIOBIKE one time! Be generous when they find you something. Find those old guys who have worked on bicycles for years and see what they have. The more you do business with them- the better the prices will get... and they can use your money.This is not a lazy man`s hobby. I`m old, pulled my time already...slowing down now...
But I bought a ROUGH Bluebird from a junk yard 35 years ago for $5... It`s true. God Bless,---Cowboy


----------



## Jay81 (Aug 4, 2017)

Good to know that we're going to start bashing other members when they post something for too high of a price. Since it's my tank everyone's talking about, I'll chime in here. First of all, I've been contemplating whether to keep it or sell it. I am fully aware it's priced higher than others and there's a reason for it, I still haven't made up my mind. So I listed it with a "I'm not in a hurry to sell it" price. Kinda like on American pickers, when somethings "not for sale" but the guys ask "what's your I don't want to sell it price?"
Secondly, my listing was partially in response to the person that made the lowball offer on the other straight bar tank that's listed on here.

What happened to "moving along" if we don't like the price, or don't like something else about the item. Now we're going to have a big discussion about it? There's been MANY different items posted here that I have felt were over priced and I don't say a word.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 4, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> Good to know that we're going to start bashing other members when they post something for too high of a price. Since it's my tank everyone's talking about, I'll chime in here. First of all, I've been contemplating whether to keep it or sell it. I am fully aware it's priced higher than others and there's a reason for it, I still haven't made up my mind. So I listed it with a "I'm not in a hurry to sell it" price. Kinda like on American pickers, when somethings "not for sale" but the guys ask "what's your I don't want to sell it price?"
> Secondly, my listing was partially in response to the person that made the lowball offer on the other straight bar tank that's listed on here.
> 
> What happened to "moving along" if we don't like the price, or don't like something else about the item. Now we're going to have a big discussion about it? There's been MANY different items posted here that I have felt were over priced and I don't say a word.




It's not a bashing... it's more of a where do people come up with some of the prices they post. The low ball offer was kinda in the ball park. 100 150 200 for one of these early 50s hornet tanks. American pickers pricing is asinine just my opinion tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 4, 2017)

abe lugo said:


> NOT supply and demand, just new and impatient builders and collectors, especially for Schwinn parts. They made made millions of these, really.... its just a waiting game on most all parts in any color for those.  You can probably buy a whole correct color bike in original paint for the same price a year from the now or at least when the fad is over. Nothing like being the Ford of bicycles.




I think Abe hit the nail on the head


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 4, 2017)

Plus I also don't want to see newbs get taken and get bitter with the feeling of getting ripped off... many sharks in these seas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay81 (Aug 4, 2017)

Oh so now I'm trying to rip people off.  You know what I think is asinine?  The lowball offer on the other tank of $100 shipped to the Philippines.  And this thread......

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 4, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> Good to know that we're going to start bashing other members when they post something for too high of a price. Since it's my tank everyone's talking about, I'll chime in here. First of all, I've been contemplating whether to keep it or sell it. I am fully aware it's priced higher than others and there's a reason for it, I still haven't made up my mind. So I listed it with a "I'm not in a hurry to sell it" price. Kinda like on American pickers, when somethings "not for sale" but the guys ask "what's your I don't want to sell it price?"
> Secondly, my listing was partially in response to the person that made the lowball offer on the other straight bar tank that's listed on here.
> 
> What happened to "moving along" if we don't like the price, or don't like something else about the item. Now we're going to have a big discussion about it? There's been MANY different items posted here that I have felt were over priced and I don't say a word.



No, No,----Easy... I wasn`t singling anybody out and said nothing about your tank. Easy... Calm down. What I said in the above post about condition is a great factor in figuring the value. We have all found a piece or two that we were proud of.
And You can post whatever you want- any price you want. It`s your Forum, too. Nobody`s picking on you. I was actually talking about other parts. While I know they`re hard to find, and money was paid to get them and money was spent to restore them- it ends up that the end prices are stupid. I`m not singling out anybody or any one piece. It takes the right person and the right Bike for any part. You Guys like to argue too much... We all have found great pieces that we are proud of--enjoy it as long as you want and then pass it on to someone who needs it. But this is the trend, you sell yours for big money- somebody else soon after sells theirs about the same price. Next thing you know, even the rough ones are that price. Then, somebody else finds a great one- doubles the price again and it starts all over. In five years when you decide that you need one- you`ve shot your own self in the foot.
When you get my age, you look back and realize your great finds, and after that you realize (especially after its sold) that its just stuff... And was fun to mess with...
I have been Blessed..Go back to bed Jay... You didn`t get enough sleep----------God Bless,---Cowboy


----------



## Jay81 (Aug 4, 2017)

I feel everything I have sold on here, bikes and parts,  has been fair for me and the buyer.  I'm not out to rip anyone off. Nobody is being forced to buy the tank.  


Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay81 (Aug 4, 2017)

Cowboy in NC said:


> No, No,----Easy... I wasn`t singling anybody out and said nothing about your tank. Easy... Calm down. What I said in the above post about condition is a great factor in figuring the value. We have all found a piece or two that we were proud of.
> And You can post whatever you want- any price you want. It`s your Forum, too. Nobody`s picking on you. I was actually talking about other parts. While I know they`re hard to find, and money was paid to get them and money was spent to restore them- it ends up that the end prices are stupid. I`m not singling out anybody or any one piece. It takes the right person and the right Bike for any part. You Guys like to argue too much... We all have found great pieces that we are proud of--enjoy it as long as you want and then pass it on to someone who needs it. But this is the trend, you sell yours for big money- somebody else soon after sells theirs about the same price. Next thing you know, even the rough ones are that price. Then, somebody else finds a great one- doubles the price again and it starts all over. In five years when you decide that you need one- you`ve shot your own self in the foot.
> When you get my age, you look back and realize your great finds, and after that you realize (especially after its sold) that its just stuff... And was fun to mess with...
> I have been Blessed..Go back to bed Jay... You didn`t get enough sleep----------God Bless,---Cowboy



My reply wasn't directed at you Cowboy. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 4, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> My reply wasn't directed at you Cowboy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk



I know, was typing at the time. You can only sell it one time- you need to get what you want for it. But to post something that you really don`t want to sell anyway?
Come on... Pickers? No, Jay. You`re a Good Guy Jay... Guys are just messing with you... When you get angry, more try to poke you in the ribs--keep it going...
Calm back down... In North Carolina, we`ve got these great big nerve pills shaped like biscuits--- I could send you one...----Cowboy
Shoot ! I meant to PM you on that- now everybody is gonna want one...


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 4, 2017)

I think you should feel free to ask your price for your stuff. I probably tend to ask decent (that's too much to some!) money for my stuff but the thing is I'm leery of posting something cheap because the next thing I know its either posted here or on Ebay for a flip. Heck I've even given parts away (and not cheap stuff either) if I knew they were going to the right place. I would agree with Abe though that if you are patient you can usually find your part at a price you can live with IF you are realistic. If you are hunting really rare or obscure parts you need to realize that you are going to have to pop open the big boy (or girl's) wallet when that part comes along because it may be a long time before you ever see another. Jus my 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 4, 2017)

Life's too short to stare at incomplete projects for years. A c-note or two too much from time to time seems a small price to pay for the satisfaction received- but that's me. I just have a few mediocre Frankenbikes, so I guess I notice what's missing or incorrect more than those with larger fleets. 

Worth is determined by willingness to pay, can't fault the seller unless it's consistently egregious which is annoying but it's a free country so power to them.


----------



## abe lugo (Aug 4, 2017)

Also not singling you out,  you are just doing you job selling, it up to the buyer to "want to purchase" the item at that price. it should be their informed decision.

Whenever I see these types of sales, I'm "good for that seller", but if a hundred of the same item exist, then the sale would not happen like this.

I'm also rattling the cage at the Schwinn guys, in good fun.

 maybe a shirt that says
 "Parts a plenty, just wait for the next one" {picture of a Autocycle crossbar}. haha!






Jay81 said:


> Oh so now I'm trying to rip people off.  You know what I think is asinine?  The lowball offer on the other tank of $100 shipped to the Philippines.  And this thread......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay81 (Aug 4, 2017)

Price has been lowered to $275 shipped if anybody cares. Might still be considered too high by some,  but I really don't care. Take it or leave it.

Now are we going to start a thread to complain about the $100,000 western flyer in the complete bike section,  or should we let that one slide?


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 4, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> Price has been lowered to $275 shipped if anybody cares. Might still be considered too high by some,  but I really don't care. Take it or leave it.
> 
> Now are we going to start a thread to complain about the $100,000 western flyer in the complete bike section,  or should we let that one slide?[/QUO
> Don`t talk junk about that Bike-- I was thinking about it...-----------Cool Ride !!!-----WESTERN FLYER !!!-----Cowboy


----------



## detroitbike (Aug 4, 2017)

Nobody's business what the prices asked are.
If you aren't looking to pay the asking price move on.
  I bet a 6K complete crossbar speedo setup would sell on eBay in a flash


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 4, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> Oh so now I'm trying to rip people off.  You know what I think is asinine?  The lowball offer on the other tank of $100 shipped to the Philippines.  And this thread......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk




Dude, honestly, wasn't talking about you as a person or a seller or whatever. I could have been talking about the other tank... I could have just been asking the question of when did these tanks start selling for 400 bucks? I'm surprised nobody has said anything about the frame! That is one that I clearly put a target on since it's the only one listed. I'm surprised how offended you have got about the whole thing. It's just an opinion and it's just a question... and honestly you posted that Tank for sale just in spite of the lowball offer... that in itself is interesting... it's really really not about you. It is about where people pull the prices they ask on things from and that it... and what they base these prices on.. and the original question of, are these bringing those prices now... that's it... 
You asked the price, I see no reason for you to be offended honestly if that's what you think they are worth. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay81 (Aug 4, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Dude, honestly, wasn't talking about you as a person or a seller or whatever. I could have been talking about the other tank... I could have just been asking the question of when did these tanks start selling for 400 bucks? I'm surprised nobody has said anything about the frame! That is one that I clearly put a target on since it's the only one listed. I'm surprised how offended you have got about the whole thing. It's just an opinion and it's just a question... and honestly you posted that Tank for sale just in spite of the lowball offer... that in itself is interesting... it's really really not about you. It is about where people pull the prices they ask on things from and that it... and what they base these prices on.. and the original question of, are these bringing those prices now... that's it...
> You asked the price, I see no reason for you to be offended honestly if that's what you think they are worth.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Well it seemed like it was directed at me,  being that mine was the only one listed for that price.  The glue sniffing comment in your first post didn't help either.  

And yes,  the lowballers get on my nerves.  I love the art of negotiating,  both as a buyer and seller.  But I can't stand lowballers. The listing itself was not in spite,  but the price was,  to a degree.  I shouldn't let stuff like that get to me. 
I've been stressed lately and need to calm down.  I'm sorry for the misunderstanding @Obi-Wan Schwinnobi.


----------



## Djshakes (Aug 4, 2017)

Thread should read  "When did flutted Seiss light lens start bringing $400?!?!?!?!?!"


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 4, 2017)

I got mine free with an S teardrop reflector, and I can't find that but I still have my tank.

(It got lost at the LBS...)


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 4, 2017)

abe lugo said:


> NOT supply and demand, just new and impatient builders and collectors, especially for Schwinn parts. They made made millions of these, really.... its just a waiting game on most all parts in any color for those.  You can probably buy a whole correct color bike in original paint for the same price a year from the now or at least when the fad is over. Nothing like being the Ford of bicycles.




Mine was bare metal with a decal. I had the local sign shop help me.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 4, 2017)

Djshakes said:


> Thread should read  "When did flutted Seiss light lens start bringing $400?!?!?!?!?!"




....... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 4, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> Well it seemed like it was directed at me,  being that mine was the only one listed for that price.  The glue sniffing comment in your first post didn't help either.
> 
> And yes,  the lowballers get on my nerves.  I love the art of negotiating,  both as a buyer and seller.  But I can't stand lowballers. The listing itself was not in spite,  but the price was,  to a degree.  I shouldn't let stuff like that get to me.
> I've been stressed lately and need to calm down.  I'm sorry for the misunderstanding @Obi-Wan Schwinnobi.




Always nice to see things resolved without a thread being closed. Best of luck with the sale, hope that tank finds a perfect matching home.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 4, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> Price has been lowered to $275 shipped if anybody cares. Might still be considered too high by some,  but I really don't care. Take it or leave it.
> 
> Now are we going to start a thread to complain about the $100,000 western flyer in the complete bike section,  or should we let that one slide?




I looked once and found my Shelby. I assume I'll be building my DX/straightbar project ala Johnny Cash next year.

Then I'm going to Planned Bikehood to have my chain tied.


----------

